# WARNING: Rant about Instagram inside!



## crimbfighter (Feb 28, 2013)

OK, so Instagram.. I have a bone to pick with Instagram. It's filters have single handedly managed to insult photographers, of all levels, since it's inception back in 2010. But now, this sh*&t is personal! So, here's the story, I took a portrait of my girlfriend and I, taking the time to set it up, get the lighting right, and then spent a good hour cleaning it up in post. Being so proud of this masterpiece of amateur photography, I sent it to her via e-mail so she could admire it, dote over it, whatever girls do these days. But nooo, what does she do instead? INSTAGRAM'S THE F#&KING THING AND POSTS IT TO FACEBOOK! :banghead:  Glad I could invest thousands in my camera gear, countless hours of my life learning LR, and putting every bit of my soul in what I do behind the camera, just so it can all be ruined by the click of three buttons on a smart phone..  

Alright, I know what you're thinking, that it's not Instagram's fault that my girlfriend wanted to stab me right in the heart with a white hot poker, but if Instagram never existed, then we wouldn't be in this boat to begin with. Ergo, it's Instagram's fault.. 

End rant.


Ok, so I wasn't really mad, and in her defense, at the time, she didn't know how much work went into it, but I was definitely irritated by the pervasiveness of Instagram.. She's always been very supportive of my photography habit, so I couldn't actually be mad at her.


----------



## brian_f2.8 (Feb 28, 2013)

Everyone is entitled to their own opinion


----------



## cgipson1 (Feb 28, 2013)

Most instagrammed photos I have seen were not improved by the process.... more the opposite! There is no accounting for taste... or poor taste!


----------



## 480sparky (Feb 28, 2013)

We need to hand out Tshirts:  "I've been Instagrammed!"


----------



## tirediron (Feb 28, 2013)

**Senses potential train-wreck developing**


----------



## jake337 (Feb 28, 2013)

Congrats!!!


----------



## jake337 (Feb 28, 2013)

Don't forget to send your rant to all the photoshop owners who download their "actions" to meake their pics so sweet.


----------



## cgipson1 (Feb 28, 2013)

jake337 said:


> Don't forget to send your rant to all the photoshop owners who download their "actions" to meake their pics so sweet.



hahahah.... good point! And most of them are worse than instagram!


----------



## CA_ (Feb 28, 2013)

A few people I know also don't like Instagram. But, life is too short to dislike SO many things. Life is short man. So so short.


----------



## Bitter Jeweler (Feb 28, 2013)

Are you also irritated by the pervasiveness of McDonalds and Taco Bell?


----------



## 480sparky (Feb 28, 2013)

Bitter Jeweler said:


> Are you also irritated by the pervasiveness of McDonalds and Taco Bell?




Absolutely. I think I'll complain to CitiHall.


----------



## cgipson1 (Feb 28, 2013)

Bitter Jeweler said:


> Are you also irritated by the pervasiveness of McDonalds and Taco Bell?



No.. but it saddens me that many Americans consider that to be acceptable food!   (but that holds true for Red Lobster and Olive Garden also, although they are slightly better than the others)


----------



## Awiserbud (Feb 28, 2013)

Why didn't you just tell her....don't instagram it!
we haven't seen the original by the way...for all we know she may have improved it LOL.


----------



## jake337 (Feb 28, 2013)

cgipson1 said:


> Bitter Jeweler said:
> 
> 
> > Are you also irritated by the pervasiveness of McDonalds and Taco Bell?
> ...



I think they add nicotine or some other form of addictive substance to their foods.....


----------



## cgipson1 (Feb 28, 2013)

jake337 said:


> cgipson1 said:
> 
> 
> > Bitter Jeweler said:
> ...



I think it is called "Advertising" which seems to turn people into Brain Dead Zombies with no will of their own!  lol!


----------



## Tee (Feb 28, 2013)

crimbfighter said:


> Glad I could invest thousands in my camera gear, countless hours of my life learning LR, and putting every bit of my soul in what I do behind the camera, just so it can all be ruined by the click of three buttons on a smart phone..
> 
> Alright, I know what you're thinking, that it's not Instagram's fault that my girlfriend wanted to stab me right in the heart with a white hot poker, but if Instagram never existed, then we wouldn't be in this boat to begin with.* Ergo, it's Instagram's fault.. *



It's Instagram's fault that you're picture wasn't good enough?  You know, there's a "normal" feature your g/f could've selected.  Apparently it needed some tweaking.


----------



## jake337 (Feb 28, 2013)

cgipson1 said:


> jake337 said:
> 
> 
> > cgipson1 said:
> ...




I've actually pretty much stopped all fast food all together, and I'm often thinking why I still crave it so badly at times.  We eat some maybe once or twice a month.  Man it looks so sick but when I take a bite it gives me a similar feeling of taking a drag off a ciggarette, which I've also quit.  

I'm telling you the are in kahoots with the tobacco companies!


----------



## o hey tyler (Feb 28, 2013)

This whole thing could have been avoided if you were man enough to tell your girlfriend that you would prefer that she didn't Instagram your photos because you feel it degrades what you worked hard for.


----------



## cynicaster (Feb 28, 2013)

Tee said:


> crimbfighter said:
> 
> 
> > Glad I could invest thousands in my camera gear, countless hours of my life learning LR, and putting every bit of my soul in what I do behind the camera, just so it can all be ruined by the click of three buttons on a smart phone..
> ...



Ah, the devil's advocate.  

An alternate explanation could be that the photographer&#8217;s finished product was very nice, but the &#8220;instagram look&#8221; is trendy right now, and the girl just wanted to do what all the cool kids are doing by making it look like an aging Polaroid. 

Don&#8217;t get me wrong, when it comes to Instagram I mostly take a live-and-let-live stance, but I can totally understand the OP&#8217;s frustration.

It&#8217;d be like if I recorded a song for a woman and she sent it off to a studio to get the vocals auto-tuned&#8212;pretty insulting.      

In closing, I think this video is germane to this thread:

Look at this Instagram (Nickelback Parody) - CollegeHumor Video


----------



## crimbfighter (Feb 28, 2013)

Just in case it didn't come through in my tone, I was being slightly facetious. I was never actually mad at her, nor do I actually _hate_ Instagram, or blame Instagram for the problems of the world, I was only mildly frustrated at the time. Though the facts of the story are true..



480sparky said:


> We need to hand out Tshirts:  "I've been Instagrammed!"



+1 :thumbup: I'd buy one! Or, how about makeup that comes in Instagram filter categories, like "vintage" or "Sepia"? Then there's no need for it in post!



tirediron said:


> **Senses potential train-wreck developing**



Haha, yeah, I probably should have thought this one through before hand...



Bitter Jeweler said:


> Are you also irritated by the pervasiveness of McDonalds and Taco Bell?



At times, but such is a consumer driven world. I don't lose sleep over these things..



Tee said:


> crimbfighter said:
> 
> 
> > Glad I could invest thousands in my camera gear, countless hours of my life learning LR, and putting every bit of my soul in what I do behind the camera, just so it can all be ruined by the click of three buttons on a smart phone..
> ...



*fa·ce·tious*

1*:* joking or jesting often inappropriately *:* waggish <just being _facetious_> 

2*:* meant to be humorous or funny *:* not serious <a _facetious_ remark> 
&#8212; *fa·ce·tious·ly*_adverb_ 
&#8212; *fa·ce·tious·ness*_noun

_ No hard feelings, just thought this was an appropriate way to rebut your reply!



Awiserbud said:


> for all we know she may have improved it LOL.



Touche..



o hey tyler said:


> This whole thing could have been avoided if you were man enough to tell your girlfriend that you would prefer that she didn't Instagram your photos because you feel it degrades what you worked hard for.



I am, and I did. Doesn't mean it wasn't frustrating at the time. I would never vent in an online forum about something unless I had already addressed it face to face. I'm fortunate enough to have good communication in my relationship.



I also keep in mind that Instagram, to most people, isn't photography. The two aren't even related in most peoples minds. To the masses, it's more about making a trendy capture of a memory and sharing it with friends.


----------



## silve225 (Feb 28, 2013)

i agree i hate instagram. people over do it in the filters and make the pictures look like ****.


----------



## Awiserbud (Feb 28, 2013)

For what its worth i detest Instagram too, and all it stands for. I'm a grumpy young 46 year old that hates music not made with instruments, I hate anything electrical that has a picture of a half eaten fruit on it, and i don't understand what the kids are talking about when they say BBM me.
But screw em...when they get to my age they'll understand why I'm always grumpy.


----------



## crimbfighter (Feb 28, 2013)

Oops, my appologies to the Mod's for putting this in the wrong subsection.


----------



## sm4him (Feb 28, 2013)

cynicaster said:


> Itd be like if I recorded a song for a woman and she sent it off to a studio to get the vocals auto-tunedpretty insulting.




No, it'd be more like if you recorded a song for a woman and she went to InstaRockStar.com and "adjusted" the vocals to some "cool" synthesized-sounding thing.

I say ditch the girl and only date women who don't use Instagram.


----------



## Garbz (Feb 28, 2013)

Or maybe just date a girl who likes rock music rather than electronica.

I don't really understand the rants going on in this thread. Instagram does NOTHING new. Their effects like many of the tools in photoshop merely provide a button press duplication of the effects we have been achieving in the darkroom many years ago. Some people like it, some people hate it. You say she ruined your photo, she probably says she improved it.


----------



## Ballistics (Feb 28, 2013)

I like instagram, McDonalds, and Taco Bell. I'm also 40 lbs overweight and a terrible photographer.


----------



## rexbobcat (Feb 28, 2013)

Tee said:


> It's Instagram's fault that you're picture wasn't good enough?  You know, there's a "normal" feature your g/f could've selected.  Apparently it needed some tweaking.



Since when does the general public know what's good enough? Lol


----------



## table1349 (Feb 28, 2013)

What's instagram.  Is it like instant tea?  I used to make instant tea sometimes when people would drop by and we sat and talked or looked at photos in a photo album.  Mostly it was in the summer that I would make instant tea.  In the winter I would brew a nice pot of hot tea for those cold winter nights.  That was back in the day when people got together face to face and talked, laughed etc.  We called them social gatherings and media was either the radio, television.  I always hear about this social media stuff these days.  I guess that means that the programs on TV these days are all about people getting together face to face to talk, laugh, etc. making it a social gathering shown on a form of media.   Sounds pretty boring to me watching a bunch of people on TV that get together in a social environment to talk and not be able to interact with them face to face.  I usually watch educational television such as the History Channel, Discovery Channel, Military Channel or National Geographic so I miss those social media shows.  

They do however have the show on National Geographic Channel called Taboo where they show some really strange, weird or unique individuals and sometimes groups, so I guess that would count as social media when these people are altogether in a group discussing whatever strange, weird or unique issue, problem, desire, phobia or deformity that they all share.  It can be really entertaining to watch some of them sometimes.  Of course my favorite show is probably How Is It Made.  Very interesting to see how common and sometimes not so common items are made from start to finish.  

I'm sorry, where was I.  I seem to have gotten off the subject of instant tea.  Personally I like a nice Earl Gray, however I really enjoy a nice Tisane.  Tisane however is not really a tea, rather it is called a tea, but is really a mixture of herbs more commonly known these days as herbal tea.  I recently found a wonderful Tisane.  It is called a Christmas mix that is a blend of citrus fruit, elderberries, hibiscus blossoms and warming spices.  The last social gathering I had everyone really enjoyed it.  It was a wonderful Tiisane and we went through several pots of it.  (Spicing it with a bit of rum didn't hurt either)  

It was a wonderful evening.  There was about 8" of newly fallen snow on the ground.  We had a nice fire going in the fireplace.  My wife had baked several different kinds of cookies that morning, frosted sugar cookies, spice cookies, chocolate chunk with pecans, oatmeal cookies and if I remember correctly some wonderful Eggnog Kringla cookies.  They are wonderfully delicious.  If you ever get a chance to try them you should.  

Anyway, we had about eight friends that came over for the evening.  We talked and reminisced about so many things, shares photos and stories with each other of how our respective families were doing, ate good food and good drink and enjoyed good music on the stereo.  A fine time indeed just enjoying each others company.  

I'm sorry, I guess I kind of drifted away from your problem with that Instagram tea you don't seem to like.  You might want to try a nice Tisane.  Here is a nice Tisane recipe I got from the Mayo Clinic and is usually enjoyed by beginners to Tisane.  

*Ingredients*



_6 cups water _ 
_1/4 cup peeled and chopped fresh ginger _ 
_1/3 cup fresh lemon juice _ 
_1/2 cup firmly packed fresh mint leaves _ 
_6 tablespoons dark honey _ 
_1 lemon, cut into 6 wedges _ 
 
*Directions*
_ In a large saucepan over high heat, combine the water, ginger and lemon  juice. Bring to a boil, then reduce the heat to low and simmer for 5  minutes. Remove from the heat, add the mint, and let steep for 5  minutes. _
_ Pass the mixture through a fine-mesh sieve, placed over a pitcher,  pressing down lightly on the ginger and mint. Discard the mint and  ginger. _
_ Stir the honey into the tisane. Serve hot or iced, garnished with a lemon wedge. _

Well good luck with that tea thing.  Doesn't sound like I would enjoy that Instagram brand with the way you talked about it.


----------



## techniker (Feb 28, 2013)

Don't tell her. Do not tell her. 

But more importantly, DO NOT show her this thread.

In the future, kindly ask her not to instagram your photography.


----------



## crimbfighter (Mar 1, 2013)

sm4him said:


> I say ditch the girl and only date women who don't use Instagram.



Haha, no, this one's a keeper! x1,000,000,000,000



techniker said:


> Don't tell her. Do not tell her.
> 
> But more importantly, DO NOT show her this thread.
> 
> In the future, kindly ask her not to instagram your photography.



Why not tell her? I mean I guess not everyone is comfortable with being confrontational, but we both have professions where confrontation is necessary, and are comfortable confronting each other, rather that playing passive aggressive games. We talked about it right after it happened, and she understood exactly where I was coming from and apologized for how it made me feel, cause that's what she cares about, and that's how we handle disagreements. We are very open with each other, and that makes us strong. Nor would I be worried if she saw this thread. She knows me, my sense of humor, and wouldn't bat an eye at it. Probably laugh right along with me. While I was writing up my "rant", I was literally laughing, thinking about the incident, how trivial it is, and how I was putting it in story form. Perhaps my background in short stories only causes more problems for me when I try to tell stories from my life... Where's VI??? He'd get this! *VI,* *Where are you?!?*


----------



## crimbfighter (Mar 1, 2013)

Awiserbud said:


> we haven't seen the original by the way...for all we know she may have improved it LOL.



And this is by no means an actual masterpeice of photography, but that's where the facetious part came in..


----------



## weepete (Mar 1, 2013)

I can't get over the people taking your post seriously mate, but there we go 

Anyway I've never heard of it before I read through these forums so had to download it to see what the fuss is about. Now it's your fault that I have to play around with it. Instigram ftw!


----------



## crimbfighter (Mar 1, 2013)

weepete said:


> Anyway I've never heard of it before I read through these forums so had to download it to see what the fuss is about. Now it's your fault that I have to play around with it. Instigram ftw!



Haha, nooooooo you're doooomed!


----------

